# Pentium: 2, 100MHz; HDD: 1GB; OS: Keinen Plan...



## Suchfunktion (14. April 2003)

Hi leute, ich stelle jetz nicht die übliche 'bin ein Anfänger... will linux... welches nehmen?'-Frage, sondern folgende:
bin Anfänger... will Linux... lahme kiste... welches nehmen?
(Seht ihr den unterschied? *g*)

Also, meine Firma (mache Praktikum) mistet gerade alte PC's aus, und da hab ich mal nachgefragt und die meinten, ich könne nen pentium2 100MHz haben, mit 1GB hdd. 

Jetz stellt sich die Frage:
Welches Linux läuft auf der Kiste?
Also ich brauch es um ein bissl zu programmieren und so, KEINE SPIELE (naja, okay, vielleicht tetris *ggg*)
Es soll meine 2te workstation werden und noch eine Festplatte hab ich nicht, um den speicher zu erhöhen...

Ich hoffe mal, ihr könnt mir helfen, eine entscheidung zu erlangen!

Am besten schreibt mal jemand, was bei soeiner Kiste alles zur Auswahl steht, also software(OS)-Mässig...

Vielen vielen Dank...

Nochwas:
tdar2, ich werd dir dann nochmal richtig auffn Sack gehen mit meiner "2nd Workstation" *gg*
'tschüss

P.S.:
Bekomme die kiste (vermutlich) noch diese woche, vielleicht sogar heute, also bitte beeilt euch ein bisschen, wenn's geht, okay?
Danke!
ciao

NACHTRAG:
Sorry, dass die antworten weg sind... hatte es ausversehen gelöscht... tut mir echt leid!
(musste alles neu schreiben und das hat wirklich KEINEN spass gemacht, es war nicht absicht!)


----------



## Thomas Darimont (14. April 2003)

Servus!

Hmm du kannst so ziemlich auf jedem Speichermedium > 5 MB ein Linux System installieren, fragt sich nur mit welcher Funktionalität... ich kann die jetzt zwar keine spezielle Linux Distri empfehlen, aber ich benutze Red Hat 7.2 auf nem P 133 mit 2.1 GB .. läuft prima ...

Musst natürlich aufgrund des schon etwas betagten System ein wenig "Schnickschnak" weglassen ... (Grafische Oberfläche [also kein KDE und GNOME, XTERM], Somit auch alle Programme die einer Grafischen Oberfläche bedürfen ... Gimp, X-Anwendungen ... und die Kernel Sources und sonstigen SourceDateien ...  das spart massig Platz!

Du kannst nen Apache WWW-Server, ne MySQL Datenbank, FTP-Server und was du sonst nach alles "Konsolentechnisch" brauchst schon auf nem 300 MB System laufen lassen.

Gruss Tom


----------



## Suchfunktion (14. April 2003)

*danke...*

Hi, du schon wieder.... das is aber nett 
Danke für die fixe antwort... also X brauche ich auf jeden fall!
Du weisst doch genau, wie gut ich mit linux umgehen kann... und trotzdem empfiehlst du mir, ohne X zu arbeiten? Hast du Grass geraucht? *ggg*
Joke!

Hehe, also ich brauche X auf jeden Fall!
(danke trotzdem für deine fixe antwort!!!)

Ich warte auf weitere antworten...
So, genug gewartet *g*
Nein, scherz.
Schreibt mir, was ihr empfehlen könnt... im notfall nehme ich auch windows... das is jetz erstmal egal... es muss nur drauf laufen, nicht zu langsam sein und es muss dann noch freier speicher vorhanden sein...

In diesem sinne...
ciao


----------



## Suchfunktion (15. April 2003)

*keiner kann mir helfen ? *

Hi leute, kann mir denn keiner helfen?
biiitte...

Ich warne euch:
Wenn mir keiner hilft, dann nehme ich KnOpPiX !!!
*DrohungenMach*
hehe...


bitte helft mir!

ciao


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. April 2003)

Servus!

Beschreib mal bitte wieder, was du von dem System verlangst ... zuerst wolltest du nämlich Linux installieren und jetzt auf einmal Windows...

[Rüge]
Dränge die Leute bitte nicht so ... wenn jemand Zeit hat dir zu antworten und /oder ne Lösung für dein Problem hat wirst du es schon sehen... viele die hier mitmachen sind keine Schüler sondern voll Berufstätig und haben nicht die Zeit, jede Sekunde ins Forum zu schauen!

In diesem Sinne, gehs mal etwas langsamer an ... ;-)
[/Rüge]

Gruss Tom

@Mod ... hoffe ich habe meine Kompetenzen hiermit nicht überschritten ...


----------



## Suchfunktion (15. April 2003)

*okay, okay...*

Hi,
also folgendes:
Ich hatte gesagt, ich will Linux haben... wenn das allerdings nicht klappen sollte, dann sollt/könnt ihr auch vorschläge für windows machen, welches da z.B. laufen könnte, uf dem rechner...

Vereinfachte Form:
Also, wenn linux nich geht, welches windows soll ich nehmen?

Ich hoffe, ich hab's genau genug erklärt...

ciao

P.S.:
Öhm... ja, ich muss auch arbeiten... bin 'offiziell' gerade am programmieren 
'tschüss


----------



## Christian Fein (15. April 2003)

Aloha Suchfunktion.

Wie tdar2 schon gesagt hat, 
sind manche nicht so schnell.

"Hi, du schon wieder.... das is aber nett
Danke für die fixe antwort... also X brauche ich auf jeden fall!
Du weisst doch genau, wie gut ich mit linux umgehen kann... und trotzdem empfiehlst du mir, ohne X zu arbeiten? Hast du Grass geraucht? *ggg*
Joke!"

Das System lässt sich am besten über die Konsole lernen.
Wenn du dich wirklich mit Linux auseinandersetzen willst dann nutze nur die konsole.

Hier in der Firma haben 2 Linux Rechner (2 GHz Maschienen) ebenso nicht X-Windows installiert.
Du brauchst sie nicht, und die Administration der Software lässt sich ebenso alles mit einem Texteditor und einer Shell erledigen.

Ebenso sind die mächtigsten Werkzeuge 
Shell programme.

Sorry aber 100 MHz ist wirklich beachtlich wenig.
Für einen kleinen Window Manager wirds reichen, aber das währe ressourcen verschwenung.

Ich rate zu debian linux, weil diese distri nicht so aufgebläht ist in der konfiguration


----------



## Suchfunktion (17. April 2003)

*administration?!*

Öhm, administration welcher software meinste?
Ich brauche ne grafische oberfläche... führt kein weg drum rum...
trotzdem danke für die antwort(en)...
ciao


----------



## Kosh (23. April 2003)

Da du X brauchst aber wenig Resourcen zur Verfügung hast empfehle ich die fvwm2 oder die Afterstep, die sind einfach zu bedienen und nehmen nicht viel Speicherplatz weg. Außerdem kann man die ganz toll konfigurieren.

Von der Distribution wäre meiner Meinung nach Libranet ideal für dich (basiert auf Debian und ist nicht so kompliziert).
Auf http://www.linuxiso.org kannst du ein bissl über die Distributionen informieren und wenn du was gefunden hast die Iso's ziehen.

Ich hoff ich konnt n bissl weiterhelfen.


----------

